# Wiseled Tactical Review - Old & New models comparison, with Beamshots



## Stella_Polaris (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi, 

as some of you may remember, some time ago I posted a review of the Wiseled Tactical flashlight.

I phoned Wiseled recently and got GREAT news:

The Wiseled Tactical will soon come with Seoul P4 LED's! :thumbsup:

It is _not_ on the market yet, and I am one of the first in the world to test it for Wiseled! I was allowed to let the cat out of the sack sort of speak.

The predecessor had Luxeon K2 emitters. On Full Boost, I tested it to have a run time of slightly under 1 hour. Due to heat after 8 minutes the flashlight would dim one step down, giving 70 % of its full light capacity. After some further minutes, you could boost up the flashlight to FULL capacity once again.

This review will be a *COMPARISON BETWEEN THE "OLD" AND THE NEW WISELED TACTICAL.*


Now for the Seoul P4 Tactical:

This flashlight has an effect of 30 W, giving MUCH less heat from the LED's and resulting an much longer run times. The LED's are assembled in series with a total of 930 mA. I have tested the run time to be about 1 hour 50 minutes! And the flashlight does not get quite as warm as its predecessor, resulting in a "drop" in light after 20 minutes and not 8 as before. There are still no official lumens counts, but I would say it lights with about 1400 lumens + :thumbsup:

Now for some comparative beam shots (scenes taken at night in a park, always FIRST K2 then P4 of the SAME scene(s)):

K2 (down a small road, 50 metres distance to sign):






P4 (same road. Note how the P4 gets much more light to the sides and more throw):






K2 (again a tree top, here at about 50 metres distance):





P4 (same tree top and distance):





K2 (a tree, approx. 50 metres distance):





P4 (same tree top, same distance! Wow, look at that difference!):





K2 (twin trees, at 25 metres distance):





P4 (same twin trees and distance. WOAH!:





K2 (directly into a shrubbery from 1,5 metres distance):






P4:






K2 (up into the three tops, approx. 15 metres distance):






P4 (same tree top. Note how much detail the P4 shows!):






K2 (lighting at a sign that is 70 metres away):






P4 (same sign, same distance):







BTW: The front piece and end piece of the flashlight can be unscrewed and exchanged if it is damaged by a fall. Note also that the Wiseled flashlights in fact are serial numbered! :









(Note: The "P4" label is only to identify which flashlight is which when I tested them, since on the outside they are identical, the look of the LED's, too






There has been much criticism about the fact that the socket at the end of the flashlight is OPEN and that the electrical wires would corrode in salt water:





What Wiseled has forgotten to tell is that there is an ENDCAP availible for their flashlights. The endcap has an O-ring that protects the wires from getting in contact with water. Here it is:





And here it is mounted on the end of the flashlight:






I must conclude that the new Wiseled Tactical with P4 emitters REALLY makes a difference! Both in overall light output. You get MUCH more light, MORE throw and last but not least much more WHITE light :thumbsup::thumbsup:

IMHO, it is simply the BEST LED flashlight out there. You cannot get much better in terms of QUALITY! :twothumbs


----------



## william lafferty (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I had read in an earlier review of Weis lights that they contain a circuitry that self-discharges because it maintains the last level of light used when the light is again activated. Does this newest Tactical have that circuitry? Also, can you attach the new Seoul head to the old Tactical body?

bill lafferty


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



william lafferty said:


> I had read in an earlier review of Weis lights that they contain a circuitry that self-discharges because it maintains the last level of light used when the light is again activated. Does this newest Tactical have that circuitry? Also, can you attach the new Seoul head to the old Tactical body?
> 
> bill lafferty


 
1) As far as I know, the new Tactical has the same circuitry. It is advisable to leave on constantly in the charger. Charging time is about 2 hours btw. If you'd leave the flashlight out of the charger, in about 14 days it would have selfdischarged. I really don't think this is a problem.

2) No, customers cannot attach the new Seoul head to the "old" body. Or you MIGHT be able to do that, but you'd void the guarantee by doing this selfmade mod. I put "body" in quotes, since in fact the "old" and "new" Tactical have the EXACT SAME body. I couldn't even tell one from the other, so I put a label with "P4" on the new one to tell them apart. But when you light each of them and hold their lights against an object? BOY, do I then tell the difference oo:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

great review one question,could i upgrade my K2 wiseled tactical.to P4 led.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

i have been in touch with wiseled,and yes you can upgrade.the old with the new.however at cost around $290 but the new ones will retail at around $780,what to do:thinking:


----------



## Mash (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

those look like Polymer Optic lenses!
How are the leds attached to the lenses? 
Are they glued, or they just fit on top and held by the bezel?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

That metal end cap.should come as standard IMHO.for the sake of what $16+.I mean the light cost retail $599 for the old tactical.but you get no end cap thats sad.


----------



## Lexus (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

My wallet is doomed!


----------



## Gladius01 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

When is this new WiseLED Tatical GB avaliable to CFP member? Regards.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



TITAN1833 said:


> That metal end cap.should come as standard IMHO.for the sake of what $16+.I mean the light cost retail $599 for the old tactical.but you get no end cap thats sad.


 
Yes, it's pretty sad that WISELED doesn't include the cap and both chargers. I was fortunate to get a large discount off of the retail price, but the WISELED marketing team really need to reconsider and offer good value within their product line. Go ahead and charge $600 for the light but include some useful accessories.

My other problem with the WISLED is that is doesn't have a user replaceable battery, and it does self discharge after about 30 days. I don't enjoy that at all.

I do love everything else about the Tactical though. It has a beautiful beam and I greatly prefer it over my M6. The strobe feature is absolutely shocking to somebody not expecting it and the user interface is pretty good now too. It's my favorite flashlight and I'm happy to see that it's going to be available with P4s


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Lexus said:


> My wallet is doomed!


which way you cut it ,upgrade or new,yes wallets are doomed


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I was thinking,next wiseled tactical 7 rebel led's since these are the new boys in town.wow what would that be like.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



TITAN1833 said:


> I was thinking,next wiseled tactical 7 rebel led's since these are the new boys in town.wow what would that be like.


 

IMHO, that would be a poor "rebellion" 

Since the P4 are the toughest boys in town at the moment :thumbsup:


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



TITAN1833 said:


> which way you cut it ,upgrade or new,yes wallets are doomed


 
Well, that depends on how you are looking at things. In the long run, a Wiseled Tactical is in fact cheaper than ANY light in its class, IF you can find a "lamp in its class" at ALL.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Mash said:


> those look like Polymer Optic lenses!
> How are the leds attached to the lenses?
> Are they glued, or they just fit on top and held by the bezel?


 
The lense is glued and has an O-ring inside, too. The light is really a diver's lamp and guaranteed waterproof (NOT just "dunkable") to a staggering 300 ft.! The front bezel does NOT play any role whatsoever in terms of waterproofness.

As stated, the top and bottom bezel can be taken off, if you want to exchange it by a fresh one. Furthermore, you can buy a large lanyard ring to fit between the lamp itself and the detachable front bezel. In that way, you can attach a lanyard between the small, standard lanyard ring at the back and the larger lanyard ring at the front to thus being able to carry the lamp around in a "briefcase" manner, if you'd like.


----------



## Long John (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Stella_Polaris said:


> Well, that depends on how you are looking at things. In the long run, a Wiseled Tactical is in fact cheaper than ANY light in its class, IF you can find a "lamp in its class" at ALL.



No offense, but this statement depends also how you are looking at things

Due to the non-user replaceable battery it could be very expensive to get a new one by sending the light to the factory, beside the time-frame.
Also the reliability of the electronics could be complicate things, in the long run.

It's only me, but I prefer the simple/reliable construction of the Barbolight U-15 although the overall output is less.
Carrying spare cells as much I need/want and easy replaceable by good sources like "AW".

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

A fresh battery would be around US 100 but will last for at least 6 years or even more.


----------



## Long John (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Stella_Polaris said:


> ........ but will last for at least 6 years or even more.



In the case of a LiIon I doubt this.
Specially if the light is constant plugged to the charger.

The statements of Wiseled about the liferate of their batts. is simply not true:

"The batteries have a 10 year shelf lifetime and can do a minimum of 1000 FULL charges. Since the batteries and the charging is controlled by our intelligent inbuilt charging circuitry the lifetime IS maximized. With a daily use of 2-3 hours the batteries will last for more than 5 years."

In this 3 sentences is the antithesis itself.
5years= 1825 days = 1825 charging cycles beside that 1000 cycles are overvalued.

I don't want to bash this light, but reports should be objective.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Long John said:


> In the case of a LiIon I doubt this.
> Specially if the light is constant plugged to the charger.
> 
> The statements of Wiseled about the liferate of their batts. is simply not true:
> ...


 
Note that I wrote 6 years for the same reason.

And it does not harm the battery to leave the flashlight in the charger.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Is it correct to say leaving it on charge is just to maintain max charge,therefore it is not going through a complete recharge cycle.thus prolonging the batt life.:thinking:


----------



## cv3po (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I just visited their website. It's a bit ummmm awkward. Bo, since you obviously are familiar with these lights and this company, can you tell me anything about the user interface? I'm sure I looked right past it but I couldn't find it on the site. Also, why would it cost nearly 1/2 the cost of the original light to swap out the emitters? Seems to be taking advantage of flashaholics who must have the best and brightest new emitters? Thanks for any and all info


----------



## Long John (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Stella_Polaris said:


> Note that I wrote 6 years for the same reason.
> 
> And it does not harm the battery to leave the flashlight in the charger.



Take a look here for example:

http://www.batteryuniversity.com/parttwo-34.htm

When the unplugged light will discharge the batts. in about 14days, a connection with the charger will reduce the lifetime of the batts.

A new LiIon-cell will degrade from the time it's leaving the factory.
Circumstances like charging cycles, storage temperatures and the progressive age of the cells will result in degrading abilities to hold their charge, so the capacity of a new cell will decrease.

It is not true to suggest a customer, that a 6 year old Lithium-Ion cell will deliver energy like a new one, not to speak about 10 years like the manufacturer stated.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Long John said:


> Take a look here for example:
> 
> http://www.batteryuniversity.com/parttwo-34.htm
> 
> ...


thanks for the link very informative.for my wiseled i have decided to do partial discharges and charges,and not leave it on constant charge.thanks again


----------



## Long John (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



TITAN1833 said:


> thanks for the link very informative.for my wiseled i have decided to do partial discharges and charges,and not leave it on constant charge.thanks again



You are welcome

I know, sometimes it is seductive to close the eyes for the reality, specially in a phase of enthusiam and ecstasy about a nice light.

But our goal should be, helping together enjoying our lights, with all advantages and disadvantages.

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Gladius01 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

When is this version going to be avaliable to CPF? I like to send my K2 WiseLED Tatical back tobe modify, change with new Seoul P4, if that possible.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> When is this version going to be avaliable to CPF? I like to send my K2 WiseLED Tatical back tobe modify, change with new Seoul P4, if that possible.


 
There is still no precise date as to when it will be released. But the best thing is to keep an eye on their website.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Hmm. now you have got me thinking of getting one of the new WISELED tacticals. I still want one more design improvement before buying that. The one improvement is to eliminate the lens well, that will prevent mud or other contaminates from getting lodged into the light and having to use high pressure water hoses to clean it out.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Lightingguy321 said:


> Hmm. now you have got me thinking of getting one of the new WISELED tacticals. I still want one more design improvement before buying that. The one improvement is to eliminate the lens well, that will prevent mud or other contaminates from getting lodged into the light and having to use high pressure water hoses to clean it out.


hi i would not let that put you of,there are fixes for this a clear 54mm dia x 1mm thick clear glass lens would easily fit,but i have not done it as yet.i was hoping someone would come up with a modded bezel and lens combined.that to could be done by some gennius here on CPF.


----------



## Gladius01 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Is anyone in here setup WiseLED GB? I think the new one will come very very soon.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> Is anyone in here setup WiseLED GB? I think the new one will come very very soon.


 
I will get in touch with Wiseled again and see if I can get a more precise answer as to when it will be on the market :thumbsup:


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

BTW:

Here is the test I made of the K2.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156195

I later deleted some of the beamshots from my photo server to get some free space! 

But HEY, you still got some nice shots of my living room! :devil:

And besides that, you get fresh beamshots of the K2, in this review.

I do know that the review of the *P4 Tactical* is less "wordy", but IMHO the pictures do the talkin'

I have yet to find a flashlight that beats the P4!

I could have compared it to e.g. Surefire, but really that would have been like comparing apples to oranges. The strongest Surefire has 500 lumens light capacity, but drains its batteries in 20 minutes eek, and MagLite? Forget it! :duh2:

I am not "knocking" neither Surefire nor MagLite, but both just cannot stand the range in a comparison.

Polarion PH40 could be worthy of a comparison, but being an HID flashligth we again have this little issue about those apples and oranges again, don't we? :thinking:
Not to talk about the PRICE of the PH40! 

So what have we got with the Wiseled P4?

THE MOST POWERFULL HANDHELD FLASHLIGHT IN THE WORLD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

And get some more infos about the lifetime of the batteries


----------



## Gladius01 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I had an e-mail (7 August 2007) from WiseLED CEO, the product will be put on their website within the next couple of weeks. So, Is there any GB in here and get a better price. Not bad as P4 states that the light give out 220-240 lumens per led. That's means even the lowest 220 lumens per led will give out 1540 lumens, and the beauty of heaving LEds is if you are not require bright light then you can dim it and gets more minutes on the run time.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> I had an e-mail (7 August 2007) from WiseLED CEO, the product will be put on their website within the next couple of weeks. So, Is there any GB in here and get a better price. Not bad as P4 states that the light give out 220-240 lumens per led. That's means even the lowest 220 lumens per led will give out 1540 lumens, and the beauty of heaving LEds is if you are not require bright light then you can dim it and gets more minutes on the run time.


Gladius,do you have the K2 as they can be upgraded to P4.at the cost of $290.00 sounds expensive but a new P4 will be around $800+ i am thinking very hard do i really need 500 more lumens.hell yeah that would be one bright light indeed.


----------



## Gladius01 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Excatly I wanted to do, where did you got the info from? I like it tobe done very soon.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



TITAN1833 said:


> Gladius,do you have the K2 as they can be upgraded to P4.at the cost of $290.00 sounds expensive but a new P4 will be around $800+ i am thinking very hard do i really need 500 more lumens.hell yeah that would be one bright light indeed.


 

Yes, it IS one bright light, indeed, as my pics should also show 
you :naughty:


----------



## cv3po (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Wait a sec ; Gladius01, Titan1833 and Stella Polaris. Do you ALL have a vested interest or just SP? 

Titan: no, you do not need 500 more lumens. Be strong man, resist!

CJ


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



cv3po said:


> Wait a sec ; Gladius01, Titan1833 and Stella Polaris. Do you ALL have a vested interest or just SP?
> 
> Titan: no, you do not need 500 more lumens. Be strong man, resist!
> 
> CJ


 
YES! I have an interest! But not a _payed_ one. I am just interested in the products of Wiseled :thumbsup:.


----------



## Gladius01 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

CV3po,

Seens the WiseLED Tactical existed, IMHO there is no other led light that can match it , I always like the unique and individuality of this light, you can take it to the sea for fishing or take it to diving this light is excellent. The size is just right, not to big abd not to small. I like it even more when they introduce more lumens and keep the same physical apperience. Not saying other led light is not good, just I like this one the most, if you can tell me any other light like WiseLED, I like to know.


----------



## Gladius01 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Guys,

Any more news, when the new Tatical will be release? Just wonder if there is GB for this WiseLED Tatical P4.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I exchanged information with a WiseLED representative today. I'll be sending my K2 Tactical back this week to have a new battery installed and have the K2 array upgraded to the P4s. I'll re-post about the cost and upgrade time as soon as I get more info. It could be up to a week before I know but I won't forget to update you guys....woohoo! I can't wait.


----------



## Gladius01 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Thank you for the info. I hope you will get your light back with a brighter P4 Leds. Let us know and how did you manage to do that, I need to contact WiseLED, because I want to update one of my WiseLED tatical too.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> I exchanged information with a WiseLED representative today. I'll be sending my K2 Tactical back this week to have a new battery installed and have the K2 array upgraded to the P4s. I'll re-post about the cost and upgrade time as soon as I get more info. It could be up to a week before I know but I won't forget to update you guys....woohoo! I can't wait.


 
That is great news! I cannot but say that this P4 is awesome! And good news is also that these lights get even BETTER when you have "broken them in", making for at even better throw and brightness as compared to new.

I asked my Wiseled contact person further into the matter of battery charging and he said (translated):

"Specifications of the batteries are a MINIMUM of 1,000 FULL charges without ANY drop in specificatios. After those 1,000 full charges, you will be able to make ANOTHER FULL 1,000 charges, but not without the capacity dropping over time. Therefore we have carefully judged that 1,000 FULL charges are more realistic. With a use of 3-4 hours a day we judge the batteries to last for about 6 years before we advice to have a new battery inserted. This is equal to about 1 FULL charge per day."

He further added that you can charge Lithium Ion batteries particially as much as you like and that an inbuilt circuitry would make sure that you can leave the flashlight constantly in the charger without harming the batteries.


----------



## Lumalee (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Phew !!!!
Good job I have been saving up for a while, my slush fund is healthy and I want one !!!

I have received a prototype light from another manufacturer with similar specs but slightly lower lumen output, so would love to compare the two as far as build quality is concerned and electronics !! Will keep an eye on the website to see when its avail.

Feels like Christmas already !!!! :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Upgrades here www.wiseled.com


----------



## Gladius01 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I will get mine send back to WiseLED and get it upgrade very soon. Can not wait to see the different from the old one and the upgrade as I have two of this WiseLED Tatical flashlight.


----------



## Arcoholic (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

O.K. so they will start using p4`s in this light but when is it going to spill over into the 3led head for the adapt?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Arcoholic said:


> O.K. so they will start using p4`s in this light but when is it going to spill over into the 3led head for the adapt?


 
I'm not sure about that. I would just ask WiseLED via email.


I've sent my Tactical back to the dealer who is going to take care of the upgrade for me. I hope to have it back in about two weeks and then I'll do a full review with pics.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> Thank you for the info. I hope you will get your light back with a brighter P4 Leds. Let us know and how did you manage to do that, I need to contact WiseLED, because I want to update one of my WiseLED tatical too.


 
Gladious, I'm going through my dealer who has been extremely helpful with everything. I should be able to post the exact cost next week. Right now it's only a ball park figure but fairly resonable so far.


----------



## Gladius01 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Gladious, I'm going through my dealer who has been extremely helpful with everything. I should be able to post the exact cost next week. Right now it's only a ball park figure but fairly resonable so far.


 
Thank you Patriot36, I hope it is not to expensive to get it upgrade. I just waiting for the e-mail how do I do that directly to WiseLED as I'm in Europe.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> Is anyone in here setup WiseLED GB? I think the new one will come very very soon.


Its here now,also the upgrade price is 190USD.There is also a new derlin plug,which replaces the expensive alu one,and a belt clip.I have tried to access a UK distributor,ie firstsight.com but I cannot log in:thinking:hmm,but to answer your question,"yes" it is all happening now.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Gladius, were you asking about a Group Buy? As far as I know, there isn't one.

Also the upgrade on K2 light is $190 USD as Titan just mentioned.


----------



## smvtsailor (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Stella_Polaris said:


> I would say it lights with about 1400 lumens + :thumbsup:


Imagine getting that shined in your eyes


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



smvtsailor said:


> Imagine getting that shined in your eyes


On their site it reads 1500 lumens?So no I would not like it shined in my eyes.I would prefer no lumens shined at my eyes?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Gladius, were you asking about a Group Buy? As far as I know, there isn't one.
> 
> Also the upgrade on K2 light is $190 USD as Titan just mentioned.


To be fair,I forgot to add the shipping costs for the upgrade,you have to use tracked mail,when sending which for me would be about 30$, then there is return shipping wiseled put this at 30$.So making a total of 250$.


----------



## cv3po (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

this is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep it coming!


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Gladius, were you asking about a Group Buy? As far as I know, there isn't one.
> 
> Also the upgrade on K2 light is $190 USD as Titan just mentioned.


 
I know Patriot, no group buy. Well, I'm sending my WiseLED Tatical next week to be upgraded. I think for me is the better option as I have two of this flashlights. I hope they upgrade it with quality control and I'm very sensitive if I found any damage or something is not right. Hope all goes well and let see if they do take care of their quality control of the flashlight before they sending it back to me.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



cv3po said:


> this is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep it coming!


 cv3po,please share with us what you find funny? I don't see the joke in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is it a code? that I dont have access to.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



TITAN1833 said:


> cv3po,please share with us what you find funny? I don't see the joke in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is it a code? that I dont have access to.


 
I just think he has in intrest in this light and he's just enjoying the conversation back and forth between the fans of the WiseLED. 

Gladius, like you I'm very concered about QC. Since the Tactical has become one of my favorite lights I really hope everything is handled correctly. I'll be going over my light with a stereo microscope when it comes back....lol I'm fairly confident that this company will do things right though. The constuction of the Wiseled looks to be of very high quality standards and hopefully the upgrade will be equally high quality. 

I'll probably have about $30 in shipping cost...so not to bad. IMO, it's really worth it because it's such a unique light. I has a very likeable form factor to it and the the control buttons are outstanding. I can't think of another multi-LED light in the 1400 lumen class that's a small as this one. I'm looking forward to doing a review on it.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Patriot36,no biggy,but it is 1500 lumens?:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



TITAN1833 said:


> Patriot36,no biggy,but it is 1500 lumens?:thumbsup:


 

Oh....haha!!  Yeah...I just wasn't talking in "stated" lumens. Just like 1000 was probably pushing it about for the K2s the 1500 is pushing things a bit for Seouls. It's probably safe to say that it's easily between 1300-1400 though. You're right too...it's no biggy. Probably splitting hairs aren't I. 

BTW Titan. I really dig your Avatar! I'm an archer and hunter.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Oh....haha!!  Yeah...I just wasn't talking in "stated" lumens. Just like 1000 was probably pushing it about for the K2s the 1500 is pushing things a bit for Seouls. It's probably safe to say that it's easily between 1300-1400 though. You're right too...it's no biggy. Probably splitting hairs aren't I.
> 
> BTW Titan. I really dig your Avatar! I'm an archer and hunter.


Patriot36,Actually hunting with a bow is illegal here in the UK.So my archery is kept to 3D and distance shooting ie clout.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Oh....haha!!  Yeah...I just wasn't talking in "stated" lumens. Just like 1000 was probably pushing it about for the K2s the 1500 is pushing things a bit for Seouls. It's probably safe to say that it's easily between 1300-1400 though. You're right too...it's no biggy. Probably splitting hairs aren't I.
> 
> BTW Titan. I really dig your Avatar! I'm an archer and hunter.


 
Yeah, about 1400 lumens are more realistic, as I also state in my review.

Been away for some day, sorry about that, guys, but I am glad to read that you like it.

About built quality: Doesn't come better than with Wiseled.

I will talk with the CEO when he comes back (he's on a business trip at the moment) to see if I can arrange for some "CPF" discount.

Cannot promise anything, though. 

:wave:


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Stella_Polaris said:


> Yeah, about 1400 lumens are more realistic, as I also state in my review.
> 
> Been away for some day, sorry about that, guys, but I am glad to read that you like it.
> 
> ...


 
Stella,

You can applied code CPF2007 to get 20% discount on the WiseLED website.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

wow,20% discount is very generous IMO.:twothumbs


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



TITAN1833 said:


> wow,20% discount is very generous IMO.:twothumbs


 
Titan, 

Yes, that is right 20% discount using code CPF2007 because I got this e-mail from the CEO WiseLED 5 days ago. I thought I share this info. if people don't have this info. That also apply for upgrade as well.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> Stella,
> 
> You can applied code CPF2007 to get 20% discount on the WiseLED website.


 
Yes, I know. This code has been active for quite some time now.....ever since the Luxeon K2 was launched.


----------



## 276 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

i guess i will wait to see the new one then


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> i guess i will wait to see the new one then


 
You won't be disappointed, that's for sure! It is a FANTASTIC flashlight! :twothumbs


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Am still waiting for Tatical to arrive, can not wait to compare between K2 and P4. I hope I will get it soon.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I just received the FIRST newsletter from Wiseled:

http://mail.google.com/mail/?attid=0.1&disp=vah&view=att&th=115040d812ee6fc3

:thumbsup:

BTW: Press "Download de oprindelige vedhæftede filer" to get the PDF version.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Still waiting for mine also. It should be here sometime during the first week of October. That's the guess anyhow. The brightness is neat but I'm really looking forward to the runtime just as much.


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Hmmm, I click the link above and it just takes me to my very seldom used Google mail inbox, and nothing else... anyideas ?

Cheers
Lee


----------



## Patriot (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I had the same trouble. Maybe I have to get a Gmail account...not sure.


----------



## 276 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Stella_Polaris said:


> Yes, I know. This code has been active for quite some time now.....ever since the Luxeon K2 was launched.


 Wait.. If i put that code in on there site i can get 20% off?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> Wait.. If i put that code in on there site i can get 20% off?


 
Yes. After you add the item to your cart and check out you type it in during the payment process in the "coupon code box."

Here is a link to other CPF coupon codes: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=56067


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Yes. After you add the item to your cart and check out you type it in during the payment process in the "coupon code box."
> 
> Here is a link to other CPF coupon codes: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=56067


 
Thank you Patriot36, I was searching for that and you make my life easier. Useful information. Cheers!


----------



## 276 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Is their any plans on an updated street version?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> Is their any plans on an updated street version?


 
I haven't heard either way 276. I would imagine that they will be updating all the lights to more efficient LEDs. They seem try to keep up with the innovation curve and pride themselves on having cutting edge lights. I might send an email their way to ask this question.


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Still waiting for my Tatical P4. I have no idea what is the turn around when you do do modify the head. I guess just wait and wait and wait. I thought they have kind of the time taken to complete the mod and let you know. I have waiting for vey long time. Nothing I can do, just wait.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Gladius have you called or emailed them? I can't imagine that the actual mod takes more than an hour. Either they don't have parts or they're back logged. If they're back logged with work or military contracts, some gentle persuation might get them to at least set it on on the workbench. I've sent my back through Steven at Tactical Supply and it seems like they work pretty closely with him. Hopefully I'll see my light within a couple of weeks. I hope you get your soon also.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



TITAN1833 said:


> Patriot36,Actually hunting with a bow is illegal here in the UK.So my archery is kept to 3D and distance shooting ie clout.


 
Sorry that you don't have that freedom over there. 3D is my favorite type of target shooting. I've been shooting Hoyts for about 12 years and shot for Team Hoyt for a year and a half. 

P.S. I can't remember....do you have a P4 on order also?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Sorry that you don't have that freedom over there. 3D is my favorite type of target shooting. I've been shooting Hoyts for about 12 years and shot for Team Hoyt for a year and a half.
> 
> P.S. I can't remember....do you have a P4 on order also?


No P4 on order as yet,funds are low.I may decide to upgrade though,as my K2 is mint cond.

On the archery,well I'm using a merlin riser/hyot limbs at present,but hope to get a Matthews drenalin compound,when funds allow,my dream bow.now with two expensive hobbies  it is good that my wife is low maintenance,bless her! if it was any different she would have to go Ha! Ha!


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I'm glad to say that today I received my WiseLED Tatical P4. I really please with the quality, excellent quality control. They left a quality control card in the box, shows 9 checks, battery, light, Dimmer, Output, Water proof, Vibration, Connections, Button and Surface check. WiseLED are very high standard of quality control in my personal opinion and am very happy with my light. Well done WiseLED.


----------



## Stella_Polaris (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I am glad you like it!

AWESOME beam and throw, don't you agree? :twothumbs


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Stella_Polaris said:


> I am glad you like it!
> 
> AWESOME beam and throw, don't you agree? :twothumbs


 
Yes, Stella_Polaris, you are right, one excellent of awesome beam and throw, fantastic flashlight. 

From CEO WiseLED " The specifications of the P4 states that we get 220-240 Lumen pr. LED - so we will most likely market it at 1500 Lumen. "


----------



## 276 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

quick advice if i wanted to get one should i go for the Street version or the adapt and get the head for the 3 led to go with.


----------



## Arcoholic (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> quick advice if i wanted to get one should i go for the Street version or the adapt and get the head for the 3 led to go with.



I went with the Adapt and it is amazing with the 3 LED head. The Street seems to big for my taste and the Adapt has Magnetic base.


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Gladius have you called or emailed them? I can't imagine that the actual mod takes more than an hour. Either they don't have parts or they're back logged. If they're back logged with work or military contracts, some gentle persuation might get them to at least set it on on the workbench. I've sent my back through Steven at Tactical Supply and it seems like they work pretty closely with him. Hopefully I'll see my light within a couple of weeks. I hope you get your soon also.


 
DiD you received your yet? I had mine a week now, and still happy with the flashlight.


----------



## 276 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Arcoholic said:


> I went with the Adapt and it is amazing with the 3 LED head. The Street seems to big for my taste and the Adapt has Magnetic base.



it has a tailcap at the end right, because i was wondering wether or not u can hook up the extension cable to it. Becuase i have seen it in a kit on ther site in the diver pack.


----------



## Gladius01 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> it has a tailcap at the end right, because i was wondering wether or not u can hook up the extension cable to it. Becuase i have seen it in a kit on ther site in the diver pack.


 
Yes, you can attach the extension cable. 

http://www.wiseled.com/index.aspx?articleid=+916&shopPId=70&menuid=916030


----------



## Lexus (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Here is a pic of the Adapt connected to the 3 LED head via Lightline:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> DiD you received your yet? I had mine a week now, and still happy with the flashlight.


 

Gladius, I was on vacation but noticed that you received your light back!! Woohoo! I'm still waiting for mine but it sounds like they did a very nice job for you. I'm curious to see if mine has the QC card like your does.

Tell me a little bit about it...It must be silly bright for its size! Have you done any run-time test with it yet? Are you planning on posting a review?


----------



## 276 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Lexus said:


> Here is a pic of the Adapt connected to the 3 LED head via Lightline:


Cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumalee (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Patriot 36, link below will take you to a thread I started about a week ago, I received my new Wiseled Tactical1500 and did a mini review including beamshots, comparisons, comments etc.
Maybe it will give you the info you are looking for.
Cheers and no intentional hi-jack.

Lee

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/175623


----------



## Patriot (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Thanks Lumalee! I just checked it out. Grrrreat pictures btw! I really enjoyed those comparisons. I hope my upgrade arrives soon


----------



## heb (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Hi All

Just received my Tactical 1500, delighted with it so much that i'm getting my 'old' Tactical uprated. Unfortunately the CPF2007 code appears to be no longer recognized on the Wiseled order page - rather disappointing!

Heb


----------



## 276 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

got this email from wiseled, Within the next few months they will introduce a new model of the wisled street. Also they are working on a whole new generation of the Adapt and not expected to hit the market before mid november, and the original will still be available.


----------



## 276 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

i tried the code too it doesnt work either that sucks


----------



## Arcoholic (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

it seems i just slipped in under, ordered my Tactical 1500 last week and the code worked, and confirmed by Allan


----------



## 276 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

it sucks because i was about to buy one


----------



## 276 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Got an email from Wiseled telling me that they took the code out at the begining of the month and had a new one that is good till NOV 1st, the code was CPF2007 but i couldn't get it to work so i sent another email today waiting on a response.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> Got an email from Wiseled telling me that they took the code out at the begining of the month and had a new one that is good till NOV 1st, the code was CPF2007 but i couldn't get it to work so i sent another email today waiting on a response.


 
That's funny, because the code was always CPF2007. They sound very disorganized over there. You'd think there would be a more clear cut answer about whether or not a discount is offered to CPF. After all, it's hardly rocket science.

And yes...........I'm still waiting for my light........:shrug:


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> That's funny, because the code was always CPF2007. They sound very disorganized over there. You'd think there would be a more clear cut answer about whether or not a discount is offered to CPF. After all, it's hardly rocket science.
> 
> And yes...........I'm still waiting for my light........:shrug:


 
Patriot36,

Are you really still waiting for your flashlight? What I have done, I called WiseLED and they e-mail me what happen and where is the process of your flashlight, the flashlight have serial number. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## g_man (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

What is going to be new on the upgraded Street version? I guess that means they will not be offering any upgrade for the Street or Adept?


----------



## g_man (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

One more thing, any news on the discount code? I tried the CPF2007 and it still doesn't work.


----------



## Arcoholic (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

got mine today and yes it is super bright i will report back later after comparing it to my other lights.


----------



## 276 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



g_man said:


> What is going to be new on the upgraded Street version? I guess that means they will not be offering any upgrade for the Street or Adept?


 
They told me that they are offering and updated street version that will come out within the nex month. As far as the adapt they are working on a whole new generation of the light.


----------



## 276 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



g_man said:


> One more thing, any news on the discount code? I tried the CPF2007 and it still doesn't work.


 
I am still waiting on an email.


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Arcoholic said:


> got mine today and yes it is super bright i will report back later after comparing it to my other lights.


 
Excellent news, I'm glad that you are happy with the upgrade, send your photos and your feedback.


----------



## 276 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Attention the code CPF2007 now works!! trying it myself now on the adapt version


----------



## Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> Patriot36,
> 
> Are you really still waiting for your flashlight? What I have done, I called WiseLED and they e-mail me what happen and where is the process of your flashlight, the flashlight have serial number. Hope you get yours soon.


 
Yes, I was really still waiting. :shrug:

Lumalee PM'd me with some help and I contacted Wiseled directly. They said, "Sorry about the delay. We have made some mistakes which we can only apologize for."
 
To make a long story short, my light shipped to Tactical Supply today from Europe. Hopefully I'll have my hands on it by next week...woohoo! Did I mention that it was my favorite light even with the K2s. I'm really excited to get it back with the P4 mod. I'm looking forward to doing some run-time tests.
 
Has anyone else with a 1500 done any run-time tests?


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Yes, I was really still waiting. :shrug:
> 
> Lumalee PM'd me with some help and I contacted Wiseled directly. They said, "Sorry about the delay. We have made some mistakes which we can only apologize for."
> 
> ...


 
Patriot36,
When I compared between two tactical P4 and K2, put smile on my face this new one is very bright, the light give out nice white light and reach quite a distance compare with the old one. As like yourself, Tactical is still my favorite flashlight which I take it every where I go in the car. Excellent upgrade and I glad that I done the upgrade.

Let us know when you receive yours.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I can imagine the performance gain and well.......the pictures are a good indication also. I used to take mine in the truck everywhere I went also. I don't know of any other multi-led light that can outperform the Tactical while wrapping it in such a fine, ergonomic and well built package. I'm surprised in a way that this light isn't more popular, probably due to the price, but at the same time I'm glad that it's remained a small group of owners. If I'm lucky, I should have it by next Friday but I'm not going to get my hopes up since it's coming from over seas. I'll give a holler though. 
:wave:


----------



## Likebright (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Just Joined the club today! I should receive this in a few days.

I have just made arrangements to received a new WiseLED Tactical 1500, with a 365º rear end light, from a friend who just receive it and had to turn it around because of financial problems. Still the 470 bucks stung a bit. I had determined it's a dang good deal for that price and went for it.

Thanks to this review and others "+" & "-" which I have been spending the day diligently reading. I hope I am now up to speed on the thing. 

As I understand it the main drawbacks are:
1. It drains down in a couple of weeks.
2. It runs at max for 8 min. and then kicks down to 75%. Wasn't clear if you 
could kick it back up by hitting the bottom button or is it on to the 
charger with it.
3. Factory battery when replacement becomes necessary.

As I understand it the positives are:
1. Extreamly powerful light at moderate range.
2. You can put it on charge in your car and it wont drain the car's battery.
3. Very white natural light with the new emitters.
4. Really well constructed.
5. Great modular compatibility.

If I have made any glaring errors or left something nifty out please jump in and correct me. To tell the truth I had never considered this light before because of cost and negative review (3 rating) for the old Tactical.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Lexus (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

The Wiseled Tactical 1500 was tested here to last 20 mins at highest level. The old version lasted only around 8 mins at max. I have the old Tactical and can confirm the latter. But you can bump the light at any time to the highest level again.
Btw the Gladius reduces its output too if you use it continuously, review is here.

Another issue some might have with the light is the fact that it is made in Denmark, meaning higher shipping costs + duty for non-EU folks and in case of warranty you will have to wait longer until you get your light back.
One of the very few situations where we flashaholics in the old world are better off. :nana:

As soon as I have the funds, I'll update my old Tactical to the 1500 version.


----------



## Likebright (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Thanks Lexus,
After I had posted I did notice about the highest level being 20 min.

Here is an observation:
If and I say IF one was to keep this light in his vehicle and always plugged into the charger, The light would only receive a charge when the vehicle was running, right? Because of the chargers 13v system (alternator activated) thus I would think this would be easier on the battery that a continued storage on the AC charger. 
Or would the periodic charges it receives in the vehicle count as charges and decrease the batter potency faster? :thinking:
I think I read some where where partial charging was good of lithium batteries.

:ironic: So much flashlight so little time.:ironic:
Mike


----------



## Arcoholic (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I had a chance to spent some time with this light and i must say it is very difficult to say how bright it is. Let me explain.
I compared the 1500 to the Adapt 3LED and it apears about 3 times as bright, i realize that this is not scientific and i think that the 1500 will really show off outside rather than in my home.
The only problem i have is that the light steps down after 12-14 minutes. 
And yes there is no way of telleing the 1000 from the 1500 other than being in the position to compare them directly of course.


----------



## 276 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I know this doesn't compare to any of yours but i got my first wiseled the adapt version with the single led head & 3led head plus lightline its good enough for me. DOnt need 1000 or 1500 lumens yet.... anyway.


----------



## Likebright (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Heck that is a good combo there. I like this versatility thing.
You can always jump for a Tactical 1500 after the fever takes hold a little more. And the Adapt, the 3 head and the Light Line will bolt right on.
Mike


----------



## g_man (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> I know this doesn't compare to any of yours but i got my first wiseled the adapt version with the single led head & 3led head plus lightline its good enough for me. DOnt need 1000 or 1500 lumens yet.... anyway.


 
It's not a matter of need, it's a matter of *WANT*. And boy do I *WANT *one. Damn those two kids that I'm sending to private school.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> I know this doesn't compare to any of yours but i got my first wiseled the adapt version with the single led head & 3led head plus lightline its good enough for me. DOnt need 1000 or 1500 lumens yet.... anyway.


 

Congrats 276. It sounds like a very useful and flexible set-up. I'll bet that you get much enjoyment out of that.


----------



## afterglow (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Didn't read the whole thread, but the P4 surely wash out every outside colors. It's bright, but you don't see the real thing.... Not my kind thank you.


----------



## 276 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I already was thinking while, walking my dog a few minutes ago, if maybe i should go for the 1500 tactical, but i have spent enough now & must regain some control, with what little strength i have left.. hard to say no right now


----------



## Patriot (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> I already was thinking while, walking my dog a few minutes ago, if maybe i should go for the 1500 tactical, but i have spent enough now & must regain some control, with what little strength i have left.. hard to say no right now


 
I tend to enjoy over illuminating things during my night walks. I used the Tactical until sending it back for the upgrade. Right now I'm using the AE24/shorty in it's place and that's been pretty fun too. I see coyotes, bobcats, javalina and other critters from a long way off with the AE24 but I do miss the huge flood beam of the Tactical. I hope I get my light back soon. :shrug:


----------



## blopez (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

How are people contacting wiseled? I have tried to email them by a few of the ones listed on their website with no reply. I ordered the Tactical 1500 and was wondering if everything went through?


----------



## 276 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

how long ago did you order it??


----------



## blopez (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I ordered it on Monday. It is just a little concerning that they dont respond to any emails.


----------



## 276 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

had the same problem i ordered mine on the 13th then on 17th i got it. They sent it out on the 15th so it took about two days or so for me, but i doubt the adapt version i bought was on demand like how everyone here mainly wants the 1500, they shoudl respond to emails i have done that when i hadn't heard anything on mr order but it took 3 days or so to get the email.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



blopez said:


> I ordered it on Monday. It is just a little concerning that they dont respond to any emails.


 
I sent you a PM that may help you.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> had the same problem i ordered mine on the 13th then on 17th i got it. They sent it out on the 15th so it took about two days or so for me, but i doubt the adapt version i bought was on demand like how everyone here mainly wants the 1500, they shoudl respond to emails i have done that when i hadn't heard anything on mr order but it took 3 days or so to get the email.


 
They do seem to be lacking in the customer relations / service a bit. It once took them 4 days to respond to an email...kinda weird. Maybe it's a different style of doing business up there but I'm not sure. I have noticed that they don't spend much time around the CPF crowd.

My light had been misplaced somewhere and the turn around took quite a long time. My light is back in the states now and I should get it back early next week.


----------



## Likebright (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



afterglow said:


> Didn't read the whole thread, but the P4 surely wash out every outside colors. It's bright, but you don't see the real thing.... Not my kind thank you.



The average outside color temperature is 5600K the P-4 emitter produces a light temperature of 5800K -6000K I've read. IMHO this is much, much better than the 3600K temperature of the average "hot wire" flashlight. 
Also the 1500 will dim in 12 steps, keep in mind that the color temperature of an LED will not change much when dimmed. Thus if the light is too intense and washing out your lighter subjects just hit the bottom button and WaLa, no washing out of lighter colors. 
My 2¢


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> They do seem to be lacking in the customer relations / service a bit. It once took them 4 days to respond to an email...kinda weird. Maybe it's a different style of doing business up there but I'm not sure. I have noticed that they don't spend much time around the CPF crowd.
> 
> My light had been misplaced somewhere and the turn around took quite a long time. My light is back in the states now and I should get it back early next week.


 
Any more news about your flashlight yet?


----------



## 276 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

its weird i sent an email to them about a question i had and i got an email in about 2 days later


----------



## 276 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Also, i am loosing control on.... not buying the 1500 version


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> Any more news about your flashlight yet?


 
Steven at Tactical Supply in Georgia has it now. It's going to ship to me in the morning. I'm tired of waiting honestly. I think I'll have him 2nd day air it or overnight it. So maybe by Thursday or Friday?


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I bought Pelican case for my WiseLED Tactical flashlight, very nice just the right size to fit the flashlight with all the accessories in it, the model is 1400.


----------



## Lumalee (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

There are some photos of my Wiseled in a 1400 case taken a few weeks ago, here post #86

Lee


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Lumalee said:


> There are some photos of my Wiseled in a 1400 case taken a few weeks ago, here post #86
> 
> Lee


 
That's a nice fit by the way. It looks like you've got room for a couple more light engines in that case though.  Actually I can't poke at you. I only have one light engine myself. I'd like to get a white 360, but I think all the stock is the older K2 LED. I'd prefer a P4.


----------



## Lexus (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> Sorry, wanted to attached photos, but unable to do it, any body can help.


I'm using http://img1.imageshack.us for uploading images.


----------



## blopez (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I am still waiting on mine to come in. Im about to talk with tactical supply if it does not come in another day or so.:thinking:


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Lexus said:


> I'm using http://img1.imageshack.us for uploading images.


 
Thanks Lexus, I managed to post afew photos.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> Thanks Lexus, I managed to post afew photos.


 
Which two light engines are those Gladius?


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> That's a nice fit by the way. It looks like you've got room for a couple more light engines in that case though.  Actually I can't poke at you. I only have one light engine myself. I'd like to get a white 360, but I think all the stock is the older K2 LED. I'd prefer a P4.


 
Patriot36, look at my post nos 138. Just nice using Pelican 1400 case.


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Which two light engines are those Gladius?


 
That is the P4 just right size for everything but need a bigger case if I need both of the flashlights in the same case. I keep K2 for now until WiseLED come up with new powerful LED next time around. Perhaps will be more then 2500 lumens or maybe more.

Hope you will get yours soon.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> That is the P4 just right size for everything but need a bigger case if I need both of the flashlights in the same case. I keep K2 for now until WiseLED come up with new powerful LED next time around. Perhaps will be more then 2500 lumens or maybe more.
> 
> Hope you will get yours soon.


 
Thanks Gladius. That a really nice fit.

I was curious to know what tail light engines you own. What color, 360 degree or standard, what you like to use them for and so on.....

Thanks


----------



## 276 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> I bought Pelican case for my WiseLED Tactical flashlight, very nice just the right size to fit the flashlight with all the accessories in it, the model is 1400.


 
When u bought the case did u cut out the sizes u need for the light and Accessories?


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Hello 276, I bought my Pelican 1400 model from ebay in America, because it is cheaper then U.K. 

*Watertight, crushproof, and dust proof*
Easy open Double Throw latches
Open cell core with solid wall design - strong, light weight
O-ring seal
Automatic Pressure Equalization Valve
Stainless steel padlock protectors
Comfortable rubber over-molded handle
Stainless steel hardware
Pick 'N' Pluck™ with convoluted lid foam
Personalized nameplate service available
Unconditional Lifetime Guarantee of Excellence
I highlight regarding the foam, I did not cut it, just pluck the foam to the size you want, that simple. When you buy the case with the foam, choose the Pick 'N' Pluck™ with convoluted lid foam


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Thanks Gladius. That a really nice fit.
> 
> I was curious to know what tail light engines you own. What color, 360 degree or standard, what you like to use them for and so on.....
> 
> Thanks


 
I have two and the 360 is good for in side the small tent, will give enough light to study maps. I bought it last time when it was a good price in GB. Yes, it is an old K2 model. I just wonder is they have the new P4 led on a new one.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> I have two and the 360 is good for in side the small tent, will give enough light to study maps. I bought it last time when it was a good price in GB. Yes, it is an old K2 model. I just wonder is they have the new P4 led on a new one.


 
ok, so one is a 360 white and the other is a 4 degree white?


----------



## blopez (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Good news...i finally heard back from WiseLed and my light was shipped today!


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> ok, so one is a 360 white and the other is a 4 degree white?


 
Yes, the other one is 4 degree white, and I also have the WiseLED lightline extension cable.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

My P4 arrived today! Woohoo! 

Boy, this thing is really something. The K2s were very bright but is light is in a whole different class now. I'm amazed at how bright it is on low. I'm thinking.......over 300 lumens or more 350 maybe? It looks to be twice as bright as my P3D Rebel and easily smokes the MRV Q5 with OP reflector, which I believe is in the 225 lumen neigborhood. The only handheld flashlights that I have to compare with it is a 25w HID with a piece of white tissue paper held in front of it. The the ROP and 85 look dim and orange next to this light. I can't wait to go for a walk with it tonight.

I know I'm going to want to post a review about this thing.


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> My P4 arrived today! Woohoo!
> 
> Boy, this thing is really something. The K2s were very bright but is light is in a whole different class now. I'm amazed at how bright it is on low. I'm thinking.......over 300 lumens or more 350 maybe? It looks to be twice as bright as my P3D Rebel and easily smokes the MRV Q5 with OP reflector, which I believe is in the 225 lumen neigborhood. The only handheld flashlights that I have to compare with it is a 25w HID with a piece of white tissue paper held in front of it. The the ROP and 85 look dim and orange next to this light. I can't wait to go for a walk with it tonight.
> 
> I know I'm going to want to post a review about this thing.


 
Excellent news, you received your flashlight at last, worth the waiting. I glad that you are happy with the flashlight, always make me smile when I took it out sometime for a night walk in the park, I just set it up to the lowest setting and still bright enough, and people pass by sometime asked me about the flashlight and say that is bright, little that they know that is the lowest setting.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> Excellent news, you received your flashlight at last, worth the waiting. I glad that you are happy with the flashlight, always make me smile when I took it out sometime for a night walk in the park, I just set it up to the lowest setting and still bright enough, and people pass by sometime asked me about the flashlight and say that is bright, little that they know that is the lowest setting.


 
Thaks Gladius. I get strange looks and questions also when I walk at night. When I was walking with a HID two nights ago a guy poked his head over the wall from has back yard and said, "aw man...I thought you were a cop or something. What is that thing?" I showed it to him and let him shine it around for a minute. He was pretty cool. I'll be walking with the 1500 in about two hours. I noticed that it was close to a full moon though and I would have preferred it darker.

I have an AC charger on the way also. It was a gift from the dealer for some of the bumps during the upgrade, not caused by him though. I'd like to get another lightsource but I think I'll wait and see if they change over to P4s. That would be a great long running area light.


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> My P4 arrived today! Woohoo!
> 
> Boy, this thing is really something. The K2s were very bright but is light is in a whole different class now. I'm amazed at how bright it is on low. I'm thinking.......over 300 lumens or more 350 maybe? It looks to be twice as bright as my P3D Rebel and easily smokes the MRV Q5 with OP reflector, which I believe is in the 225 lumen neigborhood. The only handheld flashlights that I have to compare with it is a 25w HID with a piece of white tissue paper held in front of it. The the ROP and 85 look dim and orange next to this light. I can't wait to go for a walk with it tonight.
> 
> I know I'm going to want to post a review about this thing.


 
Any photos and review yet......


----------



## Patriot (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> Any photos and review yet......


 
No, sorry. Nothing yet. I really want to take it and a few others to the park, set-up the tripods and take some quality pics. 

I am doing a intermittent, accumulated, low power only run-time test. I'm keeping track of it during my evening walks. I'm up to about 225 minutes right now. I'll post those results with my review in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 276 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

was curious, anyone get a bill from customs after getting there light?


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> was curious, anyone get a bill from customs after getting there light?


 
I don't get any bills from customs, perhaps U.K are different from U.S.A.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> was curious, anyone get a bill from customs after getting there light?


 
Mine was purchased from a dealer in the US...so no.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> I don't get any bills from customs, perhaps U.K are different from U.S.A.


No,it is because I get all yours


----------



## Likebright (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Should you want to protect your plastic lens on your Tactical from whatever.
I did this.
I had a sheet of that Policarbonite clear that they use to cover pictures in frames when they don't want the weight of Plexiglas or the bust-ticity of glass.
I traced the LED module without the bezel on it. And then with an exact-o knife scored on the inside of the line. The circle doesn’t have to be perfict. Then you carefully snap out the lens put it into the bezel and screw it down. 
It ain’t tempered glass but it will work to keep crud out of the LED sockets:sweat: and fend off that branch you didn't see poking into it.:duck:




By the way you can get end caps at McMasters & Car. Cut them to make rubber protection for your lights as seen here.
Mike


----------



## Patriot (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Likebright said:


> Should you want to protect your plastic lens on your Tactical from whatever.
> I did this.
> I had a sheet of that Policarbonite clear that they use to cover pictures in frames when they don't want the weight of Plexiglas or the bust-ticity of glass.
> I traced the LED module without the bezel on it. And then with an exact-o knife scored on the inside of the line. The circle doesn’t have to be perfict. Then you carefully snap out the lens put it into the bezel and screw it down.
> ...


 
That sounds like a good idea. Can you measure the outside diameter of that cut out for me. I'm curious what size lense will fit in there. I'm rough measuring about 56mm but I'd like to get your thought on it. 

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Likebright (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

About 54mm.
Just added picture.
Mike


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Well in that case...check out the 55mm borofloat! It might be just the thing.

http://www.flashlightlens.com/item--Borofloat%AE-Lens--Boro_Lens.html

P.S. What is the black sleeve around the bezel of your light? EDIT: Oops never mind. I see that you answered my question already. Very nice mod there.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Ok, is it the polyethylene cap and if so, what outside diameter did you get?

There are 100 per package!? I must not be looking at the right thing..:thinking:


----------



## Likebright (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Patriot36
Go here http://www.mcmaster.com/
On the left hand side under there name is a find product box.
Type in 9753K94 This will give you the right page.
I used the 2-2 1/16" OD ones they come in different hights.
I wished they made one a little bigger you got to stretch these a bit but got it to work.
BTW my avatar is a completely rubberized (with these caps) Mr. Bulk Chameleon. 
Good luck.
Mike

PS I just layed my mm ruler on the light and the 55mm lens it might work so I ordered one. 
Give me a few days and I will let you know.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Likebright said:


> Patriot36
> Go here http://www.mcmaster.com/
> On the left hand side under there name is a find product box.
> Type in 9753K94 This will give you the right page.
> ...


 
Good deal. I'm glad you gave me the number because I hadn't seen this one.

I really hope that 55 borofloat will fit. It will be more transmissive than your homemade lens although still not as good as a UCL. I wish they made the UCLs in 55mm. Oh well. If it fits, I'll buy one too.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Wiseled owners, I started a serial number master thread for us. I'm hoping everyone will participate. Thanks.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179265


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Wiseled owners, I started a serial number master thread for us. I'm hoping everyone will participate. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179265


 
Yes, I add mine.


----------



## LITEDISORDER (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

If you want to protect the lens of your WISELED, just get the right size flip open scope cover. Works great.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



LITEDISORDER said:


> If you want to protect the lens of your WISELED, just get the right size flip open scope cover. Works great.


Where did you get it from link please,I have looked before to no avail.


----------



## LITEDISORDER (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Just do a search for Buttlercreek scope covers. Then order the size you want in MM's


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



LITEDISORDER said:


> Just do a search for Buttlercreek scope covers. Then order the size you want in MM's


Thanks!


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



LITEDISORDER said:


> If you want to protect the lens of your WISELED, just get the right size flip open scope cover. Works great.


 
I need similar things, I wish I just can get one, not to have to make them.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



LITEDISORDER said:


> If you want to protect the lens of your WISELED, just get the right size flip open scope cover. Works great.


 
Yeah, that's a good idea. It won't do much when you're using it but would offer great protection for the rest of the time. I may take mine down to the local dealer and fit one. Sometimes buying them without fitting them first is a little bit risky. I'll post the size if I get one first.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Yeah, that's a good idea. It won't due much when you're using it but would offer great protection for the rest of the time. I may take mine down to the local dealer and fit one. Sometimes buying them without fitting them first is a little bit risky. I'll post the size if I get one first.


I wonder if there is one with a diffuser lens fitted,like on surefire.


----------



## Likebright (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Question,
Has anyone used their car charger with their WiseLED Tactical?
I just tried mine for the first time. 
When the car is running it is supposed to be charging the light and it appears that it is, the head glows orange. 
When I shut off the car I assumed that it would stop charging the light and no light would show on the head. 
This is not what it does. It instead glows blue and flickers a little orange in with it. 
Is that the way it is suposed to do?
Maybe it is designed to be hooked to an auxiliary outlet that shuts off when the ignition is off? Mine isn’t that way.
Mike


----------



## Lexus (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I ordered my Tactical 1500 almost 2 weeks ago. No light so far, not even a shipping confirmation. I tried to contact Wiseled, some of my mails bounced back, the rest were unanswered. Is there a way to contact them directly?


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Likebright said:


> Question,
> Has anyone used there car charger with their WiseLED Tactical?
> I just tried mine for the first time.
> When the car is running it is supposed to be charging the light and it appears that it is, the head glows orange.
> ...


 
I got a car charger as well, I pull it off the socket when I left the car, only charge the flashlight when the car is running or going for a long journey.


----------



## Likebright (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Problem solved. My cigarette lighter only works when the car is running so I just switched the DC plug to it instead of the auxiliary and it now only charges when the car is running. 
Mike


----------



## Patriot (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Lexus said:


> I ordered my Tactical 1500 almost 2 weeks ago. No light so far, not even a shipping confirmation. I tried to contact Wiseled, some of my mails bounced back, the rest were unanswered. Is there a way to contact them directly?


 
Lumalee might have information that could help you get some answers. He helped me once but I don't have the info anymore.

I'm going to have to try Wiseled's customer support mail. It seems strange that it's not working.

I just emailed Kare Jacobsen, the USA Wiseled rep. about the customer support emails being returned. I'll ask him who you should contact to at least get shipping confirmation on your light.


----------



## blopez (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Lexus,

I would not worry it took about 3 weeks for me to recieve mine and i tried to contact them and stuff and never received an answer till it shipped. I would talk to tactical supply, the US distributor, and ask them. I did this and it worked.

PS I had to pay a $74 handling fee from UPS for the light!


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Likebright said:


> Problem solved. My cigarette lighter only works when the car is running so I just switched the DC plug to it instead of the auxiliary and it now only charges when the car is running.
> Mike


 

Excellent, you managed to sort it out.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

You have me thinking,did I get a car charger..hmm where is the box:thinking:


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*




TITAN1833 said:


> You have me thinking,did I get a car charger..hmm where is the box:thinking:


 
Maybe you forgot to order it. Here is the link

http://www.wiseled.com/index.aspx?articleid=+916&shopPId=51&menuid=916030


----------



## Lexus (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Lumalee might have information that could help you get some answers. He helped me once but I don't have the info anymore.
> 
> I'm going to have to try Wiseled's customer support mail. It seems strange that it's not working.
> 
> I just emailed Kare Jacobsen, the USA Wiseled rep. about the customer support emails being returned. I'll ask him who you should contact to at least get shipping confirmation on your light.



Lee sent me a pm with information. I sent an eMail to the CEO Allan, waiting for reply.



blopez said:


> Lexus,
> 
> I would not worry it took about 3 weeks for me to recieve mine and i tried to contact them and stuff and never received an answer till it shipped. I would talk to tactical supply, the US distributor, and ask them. I did this and it worked.
> 
> PS I had to pay a $74 handling fee from UPS for the light!



No need to talk to tactical supply, I'm in EU and ordered the light directly from Denmark.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



TITAN1833 said:


> You have me thinking,did I get a car charger..hmm where is the box:thinking:


 
That's funny. Mine came with a 12 volt charger and nothing else. Steven said that's how they all come and the wall charger is extra. So...I ordered a wall charger. It should be here this week.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> That's funny. Mine came with a 12 volt charger and nothing else. Steven said that's how they all come and the wall charger is extra. So...I ordered a wall charger. It should be here this week.


Mine came the reverse to yours,are the wiseled guys playing a little prank maybe.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



TITAN1833 said:


> Mine came the reverse to yours,are the wiseled guys playing a little prank maybe.


 
(Chuckling).....

I think the prank was to not supply us with both after spending as much as we did......:laughing:


----------



## blopez (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Lexus said:


> Lee sent me a pm with information. I sent an eMail to the CEO Allan, waiting for reply.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to talk to tactical supply, I'm in EU and ordered the light directly from Denmark.


 
Yea i had ordered mine direct from Denmark also but they seemed to have an inside edge at getting in touch with the company. I just saw though that you were not in the US though...


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Yes Blopez, someone in Europe, like us just order straight from Denmark, which is also quicker. Where are you base?


----------



## blopez (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Louisiana


----------



## Likebright (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Well in that case...check out the 55mm borofloat! It might be just the thing.
> .



http://www.flashlightlens.com/item--...Boro_Lens.html
The lens dropped right in like it was made for it. :thumbsup:
It may have been. 
You can also get the 55mm hard coated polycarbonate lens from them.
I think I am going to try them. The bezel has no O-ring and chips the glass lens pretty easy.
Mike


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Likebright said:


> http://www.flashlightlens.com/item--...Boro_Lens.html
> The lens dropped right in like it was made for it. :thumbsup:
> It may have been.
> You can also get the 55mm hard coated polycarbonate lens from them.
> ...


 
Likebright,
Send us the photos when you had completed the lens cover. Cheers.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Likebright said:


> http://www.flashlightlens.com/item--...Boro_Lens.html
> The lens dropped right in like it was made for it. :thumbsup:
> It may have been.
> You can also get the 55mm hard coated polycarbonate lens from them.
> ...


I have a o-ring in mine:nana:


----------



## Patriot (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Likebright said:


> http://www.flashlightlens.com/item--...Boro_Lens.html
> The lens dropped right in like it was made for it. :thumbsup:
> It may have been.
> You can also get the 55mm hard coated polycarbonate lens from them.
> ...


 

Hey, I'm glad that it fit so well. I guess you need an o-ring then. Is there enough bezel overlap to pinch an o-ring between it and the glass?

*Titan*
Is this what you did? What type or size o-ring did you use and where did you find it?

Thanks


----------



## Likebright (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I ordered some of these.
http://www.oringsusa.com/catalog/pr...19242&osCsid=412753b8b73acba3ce70a327689c8ae1
The tuck right under the little lip and they are thin enough that they don't cause the bezel to stand off much from the lens.
Mike


----------



## Patriot (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Likebright that looks great. I'm just curious...does this cause a gap at the rear of the bezel where it normally contacts that large o-ring on the head? If so, whats the answer...two o-rings behind the bezel? In any case it's purely cosmetic I suppose.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> Likebright that looks great. I'm just curious...does this cause a gap at the rear of the bezel where it normally contacts that large o-ring on the head? If so, whats the answer...two o-rings behind the bezel? In any case it's purely cosmetic I suppose.


Patriot,mine has about a 4mm gap..yes you are right two o-rings fixed that,but you would not notice them really the eye adapts.


----------



## Likebright (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Yep,






I now have the rubber around the head to protect it and it hides the juncture.
This is my finished light the way I carry it usually. Rubber bumpers protect the bezel and tail light. 
Mike


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Likebright said:


> Yep,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice rubber protection.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Like bright, you've done such a perfect job with the rubber protectors that it looks factory. Very nice work. If I can get a UCL lense in 54mm, I'm going to do the exact same thing.


----------



## Likebright (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Ya,
Thanks
I think the more you make the better you get.
Mike


----------



## Gladius01 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Likebright said:


> Ya,
> Thanks
> I think the more you make the better you get.
> Mike


 
How many try before you get the best result.:twothumbs


----------



## Likebright (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Gladius01
I think I've made 5 or 6. They all came out I just learned from one and then made another. Cutting the 1 1/2 inch hole in the end before pulling it on worked best because then I could slide it farther on to the light allowing the natural curvature of the cap to then rap around the front of the bezel and the rim to tuck into the groove where the O-ring used to be. 
Mike


----------



## 276 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

i figured i would get a faster response by asking here, on my adapt version when i charge it, the light is always green when in there booklet it, says that it is orange when charging then blue when 90% but mine is always green. I have only notice this twice because this is only my second time charging it, any thoughts??


----------



## Arcoholic (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> i figured i would get a faster response by asking here, on my adapt version when i charge it, the light is always green when in there booklet it, says that it is orange when charging then blue when 90% but mine is always green. I have only notice this twice because this is only my second time charging it, any thoughts??



You are talking about the green led on the powerpack. The Adapt does not have a charging indicator built in. Only the Tactical has a two colored indicator behind the primary LED`s.


----------



## 276 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

ok then there are no problems then.


----------



## Gladius01 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Yes, the Tactical have the light changed from red to blue when it is charged. My other Tactical the blue light is slightly different blue. Still like this flashlight, I never come across and leds flashlight as good as this yet. I wish they will develop a new powerfull which give out at least 400 lumens each led.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I'm waiting for a reply from WiseLED about the new tail lights that should be available soon. P4s or higher I believe.


----------



## Gladius01 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Patriot36 said:


> I'm waiting for a reply from WiseLED about the new tail lights that should be available soon. P4s or higher I believe.


 
Let us know as soon as you get the news. I'm interested as well. Cheers


----------



## Patriot (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> Let us know as soon as you get the news. I'm interested as well. Cheers



They're still not available. They're running behind and the P4 lightsorces which seems to happen a lot with the high end companies. I'm sure if the Wiseled were Chinese we'd have already seen 3 or 4 generations of lightsorces by now...hehe. Hopefully we will get some updates withing the next few weeks.


----------



## gpf (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



TITAN1833 said:


> Mine came the reverse to yours,are the wiseled guys playing a little prank maybe.


 
I got both with this beauty  , but I had to wait more than 6 weeks so they got the time to think what they would send


----------



## gpf (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

the 12v cable is by the way EXACTLY the same as the one that comes with a cr123 charger and 2x batteries for not yet 30 euro>

http://www.knivesandtools.com/nl/pt/-kato-lader-voor-3-0-volt-cr123a-li-ion-batterijen.htm

:twothumbs


----------



## Gladius01 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



gpf said:


> the 12v cable is by the way EXACTLY the same as the one that comes with a cr123 charger and 2x batteries for not yet 30 euro>
> 
> http://www.knivesandtools.com/nl/pt/-kato-lader-voor-3-0-volt-cr123a-li-ion-batterijen.htm
> 
> :twothumbs


 
What got to do with WiseLED Tactical flashlight? Can you tell us more regarding the message you wrote? I'm confused.


----------



## gpf (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



Gladius01 said:


> What got to do with WiseLED Tactical flashlight? Can you tell us more regarding the message you wrote? I'm confused.


 
the 12v cable is EXACTLY the same as the one that you get from wiseled  in the wiseled shop a spare cable is 25 euro so I think pretty intresting to have for just 5 euro more a charger and 2 batteries with it


----------



## Patriot (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



gpf said:


> the 12v cable is EXACTLY the same as the one that you get from wiseled  in the wiseled shop a spare cable is 25 euro so I think pretty intresting to have for just 5 euro more a charger and 2 batteries with it



That 12v cable is nothing at all like mine. I realize that being in the US could be the reason for that, but what about the charging end. That's a single male plug vs. the WiseLED's four pin plug. Additionally, the charger show may charge batteries but not WiseLED batteries and from the looks of the link you pasted, it doesn't come with batteries that I can see..........

Maybe you're on to something but I'm just not understanding it yet...


----------



## gpf (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Ok intresting  (sorry the website is only in dutch)

I think all accesoires excluding the wall outlet cable are in us and eu the same? 

I've got a laptop style ac charger with a single male plug that fits like the car charger in a special cable with on 1 side a female single pin plug and on the other side the wiseled 4 pin plug 

so you get a cable exactly the same as> http://www.wiseled.com/index.aspx?articleid=+916&shopPId=51&menuid=916030 and a charger with 2 batteries (cr123 so nothing to do with wiseled)  that you can use for your other electronics


----------



## Patriot (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



gpf said:


> Ok intresting  (sorry the website is only in dutch)
> 
> I think all accesoires excluding the wall outlet cable are in us and eu the same?
> 
> ...




Btw gpf, I thought you might be interested in this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179265


----------



## 276 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

Just wanted to say that i got an email back from wiseled and that there newer lights will launch end of april or begining of may


----------



## Patriot (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*



276 said:


> Just wanted to say that i got an email back from wiseled and that there newer lights will launch end of april or begining of may




It's June and they're still showing the older products...


----------



## 276 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

yeah i know they sent me an email about a few days ago saying that the new lights were introduced to there partners & strategic customers & there hands are full with supplying OEM customers on a new product. they also sent me a zip file with a brochure in it but looks exactly the same . the plan to launch to the public late july/beg Aug says them


----------



## adamlau (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

I got back an email from WL indicating that the new Tactical is expected sometime in August.


----------



## 276 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Wiseled Tactical! NEW REVIEW! Beamshots inside!*

i want to know what else they got coming


----------



## adamlau (Jul 1, 2008)

A multi P7, perhaps  . The upcoming Tactical shall be mine...


----------



## DM51 (Jul 1, 2008)

Any diver who may be thinking of buying one of these should first read this report.


----------



## 276 (Jul 2, 2008)

i cant swim but its good to know i already have the adapt with the 3 led and at most i get an hour or more on high but never tested it in water other than hard rain.


----------

